# Kharayi vs Saber



## Mambi (May 20, 2020)

<_the area is set, a beautiful mountaintop dojo...gorgeous scenery all around, a platform with some basic structures in the middle, various trees and rocks surrounding the structure. From a shimmering hole that appears in the middle of the platform, a black cat emerges and the hole closes as he loudly speaks to the sky> 
_
Attention all who watch the multiverse...*the next battle begins*!!!

On one side, we have the multi-talented vampiric Dragonborn feline warrior,* @Kharayi !!!!! <*_a portal opens, and out steps the first combatant> 
_
On the other side, we have the young saber cat herself, weapons vs weapons, the powerful wildcat, *@mangomango !!!!! *_<another portal opens and out emerges the saber cat> 
_
This fight is to the *stop*...death is so overrated after all. <giggle> Good luck and may the best fighter win!!! <_he bows to each combatant, opens a portal, and jumps into it. As it closes behind him, the wind blows some leaves as you size each other up in preparation for battle..._>


----------



## Kharayi (May 20, 2020)

<Kharayi takes a swig of an invisibility potion at the same moment she steps through the portal, and quickly darts into the shadow of one of the structures. Now she has a chance to size up her target. She first notices the strange helmet her opponent is wearing, quite round, and unlike any she has seen before. Perhaps it has magical qualities? This feline seems to be relatively unarmored otherwise, Kharayi noticed, so they must be a powerful mage, she concludes. She selects a magicka poison, carefully crafted to diminish a foe's magic abilities for a short time without causing much harm otherwise, and applies it to the blade of her dagger. She hides in the shadow, watching, and waiting for this other cat to make a move.>

<As you enter the battlefield, you notice you can't see your opponent anywhere. You can't help but feel like you are being watched though.>


----------



## mangomango (May 21, 2020)

<Saber stepped out of the portal, immediately drawing a dagger. They looked around, flipping up the visor of their motorcycle helmet in order to get a better view of the surroundings. A gust of wind blew through their sweatshirt, causing Saber to shiver.> "A bit chilly, isn't it?" <Noticing no immediate reply, Saber looked around again. _There was supposed to be an opponent, right?_ Saber saw a thin, fading heat trail on the ground, leading to seemingly empty space. As Saber drew closer to the spot, their fur prickled with the feeling that someone else was there with them. Then, suddenly, Saber spit venom towards the spot where the heat trail had disappeared, hoping to catch anything that might be lurking there by surprise.>


----------



## Kharayi (May 21, 2020)

<Kharayi is surprised to see that this other cat seems to have some ability to see her, or at least track where she has been. _They are getting closer, _she thought to herself, _I'd better act_ _now. _In the same instant Saber started spewing venom, Kharayi jumped out of her hiding place, becoming visible, and charged at her opponent, slashing her poisoned dagger at their arms. While she mostly sidestepped around the venom, her right shoulder got plastered, with some venom dripping down her armor.> "That smells like a fine poison you've got there, I might have to save some to analyze later." <Kharayi then takes another swig of the invisibility potion, and darts to the shadow of another structure, not noticing that the poison dripping off of her armor makes an easier trail to follow.>


----------



## mangomango (May 21, 2020)

"Ah!" <Saber jumped back as something, or someone, rather, jumped out of the shadows where Saber had sprayed venom. Saber almost managed to dodge, but the attacker's dagger caught them on their right arm, easily slicing through the sweatshirt and nicking Saber's fur. Looking down at their arm, there didn't seem to be much damage, just a clean, shallow cut. _One heck of a sharp knife_, Saber thought. They dashed away about 20 feet, trying to regain their composure. Saber drew a second dagger, now armed with one in both hands, and unsheathed their foot claws, preparing to steady themself if rushed upon again. _Didn't seem to be anything lethal on that knife, thank goodness_. Then, as an afterthought, Saber applied venom to both of their blades. _Now to find my opponent_. Saber's heat trail was mixed up with their attacker's, so that wouldn't be much use to follow. Saber studied the ground for a second, hoping to see something useful. _There!_ A trail of venom was leading towards one of the structures. Saber quickly dashed at the structure, jabbing at the location where the other cat should be.>


----------



## Kharayi (May 21, 2020)

<From the apparent safety of the shadow, Kharayi studied her foe once more. _They seemed to be unfazed by the magicka poison, perhaps they are not a mage at all. _When the other cat drew a second dagger, Kharayi grabbed a fatigue poison, applying it to her blade. She watched as Saber studied the ground, looked in Kharayi's direction, and started charging. _This cat is quite the tracker, I may not be able to stay hidden for much of this fight, _she thought_. _Kharayi crouched low and pressed her body against the structure, slashing at the attackers legs while her foe's blades slashed at the air she was previously standing in. Now visible, Kharayi darted to the middle of the dojo, grabbed her bow, and nocked an arrow, ready for the next attack.> <Kharayi then let out a loud roar, attempting to intimidate the other cat.>


----------



## mangomango (May 21, 2020)

<Saber jumped back once again, this time avoiding the attacker's slash. The cat was fast, for sure. Saber swiped one more time at empty air, before realizing their opponent had ran to the middle of the platform. _Stopped trying to hide, I guess_. Saber saw the other cat draw a bow, and realized they needed to get cover, fast. Saber hurried behind a structure. A loud noise echoed through the clearing. _> _"Wait, did you just _roar_ at me?" < Saber shrugged, flipped down the visor of their motorcycle helmet to protect their face, and emerged quickly, throwing one of their many daggers at the other cat's chest, then darting back to cover. Saber took another deep breath.>


----------



## Kharayi (May 22, 2020)

<Seeing Saber throw a dagger in her general direction, Kharayi dodged it> "Hey, you dropped something!" <Kharayi darted to a nearby structure, applied a fatigue poison to her arrow, then ran to the next structure. Now having a clear shot at her opponent, she drew back the string, and fired, the arrow headed straight for Saber's chest. Kharayi then ducked behind the structure, out of sight, and had an idea. She threw a few rocks at the ground in the general direction of the next structure, took another swig of invisibility potion, and snuck back to the previous structure, hoping to confuse the other cat. She nocked another arrow and pulled back the string, ready to send the arrow flying the instant Saber entered her view.>


----------



## mangomango (May 22, 2020)

<Saber winced as the dagger missed the other cat completely. _My aim might need a little more practice. _Then, Saber heard the twang of a bow string and dropped down to the ground, landing on their side. An arrow was lodged in the structure behind them. Getting up, they rubbed the spot on their right arm where they had been nicked earlier, and brushed some dirt off of their gauntlets, sweatshirt, and motorcycle helmet. Saber yanked the arrow out of the structure, being careful to avoid the point that looked like it had been laced with some sort of poison, and stashed it for later. _Never know what might be useful_. Saber paused for a second to catch their breath, which had been knocked out of them by the abrupt fall to the ground. They grabbed a longer knife, and unsheathed their claws on both hands. Still wary of the bow that they now knew their opponent had, Saber was careful to remain in the other cat's blind spot. They decided to climb one of the structures, gripping the knife in their teeth and using their claws to grab in and get a hold in the wall of the structure. Saber heard rocks bouncing off the ground, and their hair stood on end. Looking immediately in the direction of the rocks, Saber noticed that there was no heat trail accompanying the rocks. _Clever_. Saber then turned their gaze towards the opposite direction of the rocks, attempting to locate their opponent. Seeing the ground slightly warmed around a certain spot, Saber smiled. _There we go_. Almost knocking off a head of a dragon statue, Saber made their way towards the other cat, staying silent while clamboring on top of the structures. When they were close enough, Saber sprayed venom at the other cat's face from above, aiming for their eyes in an attempt to blind their attacker.>


----------



## Kharayi (May 23, 2020)

<As Kharayi waited for the other cat to come into view, she began to search her surroundings more, identifying places that seemed well suited to ambushes, paying attention to any noises to avoid being surprised. Suddenly, she heard a faint noise above her, and she quickly brought up her bow up in the direction of the sound, and fired, while simultaneously getting blasted in the face with venom. Vampirism might give immunity to poison, but getting a bunch of it in one's eyes still stings quite a bit. She staggered backwards, slipped on some of the venom that now coated the ground, and landed on her back, smashing a blood potion in her knapsack. Blood poured onto the ground, giving the appearance that she had been seriously injured. Kharayi quickly jumped back on her feet, slung her bow over her shoulder, and drew her dagger with one hand, while attempting to rub some of the venom out of her eyes with the other hand. It was hard to keep her eyes open with all the stinging, but she could at least see now. She now noticed that quite a bit of venom had run down the inside of her armor, coating her fur. The feeling was not unlike wearing pissed jeans.> "YOL TOOR SHOL!!!" <She shouted angrily in the language of the dragons, spewing huge flames in the spot where the venom had come from. She chugged a potion that increased her strength and reflexes, and took off running in the direction of a fountain she had seen earlier, a perfect place to wash the rest of the venom out of her eyes.>


----------



## mangomango (May 23, 2020)

<Saber smiled as their venom hit the other cat, but soon dropped their smile as an arrow flew up right in front of them. They peeked over the edge, readying a dagger to throw, and saw a large puddle of blood. _Did they land on their weapon?_ Saber hoped that was the case - it would make it easier to beat their opponent. About to throw the dagger in their hand, Saber heard the cat shout something in a language they couldn't understand. Before they had time to wonder what the words could have meant, Saber found out. A gush of flame shot up towards them, causing Saber to yelp in surprise. Their sweatshirt had caught some of the flame, and the heat was quickly becoming unbearable. Saber wrestled off their sweatshirt, rubbing their singed fur around their shoulders and arms. _How the heck did they do that?_ There was no time for pondering, though, as Saber saw their opponent running towards a fountain. The venom had seemed to do something, at least. Saber steadied themself, dug in their claws, and then leapt to the structure adjacent to them, grabbing onto the roof of the structure with both sets of claws in order to not fall off. Saber repeated this motion, jumping from structure to structure until they were close to the fountain their opponent had aimed for. Grabbing the arrow that they had stashed before, Saber threw it as hard as they could towards the other cat, then jumped down, landing in the fountain, and slashed at their opponent, hoping some venom was still left in their eyes that might harm their reflexes.>


----------



## Kharayi (May 24, 2020)

<When Kharayi reached the fountain, she immediately dunked her face in, eyes open. The water was cool and refreshing, giving some much needed relief. Good as it felt, she couldn't take the time to savor it and get all the venom out of her eyes, as a second later, she felt something thud against her back. She instinctively whirled around, slashing her dagger in the air above her, expecting it to connect with her foe. While no one else was there in that instant, it did get her in a more prepared position as Saber landed in the fountain, now behind her. Kharayi spun around again, and the two cats pounced on each other, daggers slashing away. With the first few swipes from each, the other managed to dodge, but then Saber slashed Kharayi's left arm, just hard enough to get through the enchantment and the leather, leaving a shallow cut. This left an opening for Kharayi to get a hit in, slicing Saber's right shoulder. After trading a few more cuts a piece, Kharayi kicked Saber away, allowing for a brief pause to splash some more water in her eyes, washing out more of the venom that was still burning. She then pounced in Saber's direction again, slashing away.>


----------



## mangomango (May 24, 2020)

<Landing in the fountain, Saber nearly slid and fell over, but steadied themself with one hand in the water. The other cat slashed at them, landing a few cuts, while Saber managed to land some as well. Saber then got pushed over, landing a few feet away in the fountain on their back, and ending up thoroughly soaked. Saber was tempted to lay down for a second, as the water was cleaning out the various cuts they had attained, but their opponent didn't seem to rest, so they got up onto their feet and shook some of the water from their fur.  The mountain winds chilled the water, making it quite cold. Saber's opponent pounced on them suddenly, knocking Saber back into the fountain. > "I had just gotten dry, come on!" <Saber grabbed Kharayi's arm, which conatined a not-so-friendly-looking knife, and then flipped their opponent with their back legs over their head and out of the fountain. Sopping wet once again, Saber stood up, emptied their motorcycle helmet (which was now filled with water), and sprinted sideways toward another structure, chaning their target several times to make it harder for Kharayi to hit them. Reaching one of the structures, Saber began climbing again, forcing their aching muscles to pull them up the stone wall. Climbing as high up as possible, Saber was pretty sure they were out of reach of most of Kharayi's attacks, and they waited behind one of the structures, hoping to force the other cat to follow them up onto the structure's roof.>


----------



## Kharayi (Jun 9, 2020)

(Ok, things have calmed down enough IRL to resume)

<As Kharayi charged after Saber, she suddenly felt a squeeze on her arm as the whole world seemed to whirl around her. She managed to land back on her feet, but didn't quite stick the landing as she stumbled into a nearby pillar. After waiting a second for the dizziness to subside, she took a swig of a speed potion, and took off after the other cat. The potion's effects quickly took hold, Kharayi felt energized and euphoric as she ran faster and faster, closing the distance between her and her opponent. Kharayi followed Saber on top of the structure, scaling it with ease. She had finally caught up with Saber right as the other cat stopped behind a second structure on the roof of the first. Kharayi did not anticipate the sudden stop, and crashed into Saber, with enough momentum to send both cats flying off the structure onto the hard ground below. Instincts took over, and Kharayi landed in a perfect roll. With a surge of adrenaline on top of the effects of the potion, Kharayi let out another roar and continued her attack, slashing and stabbing her dagger at Saber almost twice as quickly as before, not even noticing she had accidentally stabbed herself in the gut with her own dagger when they collided on the roof.>


----------



## mangomango (Jun 13, 2020)

(Glad to have you back!  )

<Saber watched as their opponent began to run -  twice as fast as before. _Not good._ When Kharayi caught up with them, which was faster than Saber had planned for, the cat barrelled into Saber, pushing the both of them over the roof. Saber panicked, clawing at the wall in an attempt to gain a grip. They drew a dagger and plunged it between two stones, jerking to a stop, which sent an aching pain through Saber's shoulders. Lacking the strength to hold themselves up much longer, they dropped to the ground, almost falling over. Kharayi was unrelentless, and gave Saber no time to recover, and attacked with surprising speed. Saber noticed their opponent was bleeding. _Did I do that?_ Saber threw a few more stabs, but, getting injured more than they would have hoped, Saber needed to gain some advantage. Spraying venom at the other cat's eyes again, and then kicking them over, Saber ran as fast as they could towards another structure near the fountain, dripping blood every few steps. Not stopping, they reached the structure, scaling as far up as they could go with what willpower they had left, halfway, before crawling around to the other side, preparing to ambush their opponent if they went to wash out their eyes in the fountain. Saber was running out of energy and needed to finish the fight quickly - their opponent seemed to be getting stronger and stronger.>


----------



## Kharayi (Jun 16, 2020)

<Once again Kharayi felt an intense stinging in her eyes, and a kick to the gut right next to her wound made her double over in pain, falling to the ground. The speed potion wore off as well, and for a brief moment pain seemed to be Kharayi's entire existence as she lay crumpled on the ground. She grabbed a blood potion, popped the cork, and downed it as fast as she could. The potion brought some much needed relief, as her body set to work on repairing itself. She did her best to rub the venom out of her eyes, and looked around, the other cat was nowhere to be seen. _Perhaps they are licking their wounds too, or setting up an ambush, _Kharayi thought. She noticed her left arm was somewhat reluctant to move, one of Saber's stabs had cut pretty deep. _Not sure if I can use a bow till that heals up more. _Since she had the time do to so, she grabbed another blood potion and splashed it in her eyes, washing out a bit more of the venom, and giving her a more menacing appearance as the blood ran down her face. Still, she had to fight to keep her eyes open, and needed to visit the fountain again, even if it was likely a trap. She took a swig of an ironskin potion to increase her defense, and set off towards the fountain, doing her best to look high and low for any signs of the other cat. Kharayi spotted a bloody trail leading to a structure by the fountain, and ran around to the other side, positioning the fountain between her and where her foe was likely hiding. She dunked her head in eyes open, and swished it around for a second, then came back up in a fighting stance, anticipating an attack.>


----------



## mangomango (Jun 22, 2020)

<Saber saw the other cat approaching, blood running from her eyes. _Oh my goodness - that does not look nice_. They saw Kharayi approaching the fountain, and Saber prepared to leap upon their opponent as soon as they reached the fountain. It appeared that the cat was moving slower now, whatever burst of speed they had obtained seemed to have worn off. As Saber watched Kharayi approaching, they realized a trail of blood leading to their location - and their opponent seemed to notice it as well. As their opponent dipped their head in the water, Saber leapt from the structure, wrenching out their knife and landing right next to their opponent, claws out and armed with a long dagger. Saber sprayed more venom, and then tried to force the cat's head back down into the fountain while scratching at Kharayi with their other hand, trying not to give away the fact that they were exhausted. >


----------

